# 12/24 black drum



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

We caught 17 big black drum between three of us, all over 25". Kept our three fish and the rest released. Also caught one bull red 31". All on shrimp and caught from noon till dark. Best day surf fishing we've had in a long time.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

WOW thats a lot of big drum congrats


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

DANG... nice catch! I was out at Navarre beach today for about an hour and a half with my father-in-law. We had no such luck.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Man those are awesome! Great size for eating also. Congrats guys!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Was a blast , Let's do it again!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

wow guys!! looks like fun!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, very nice! Great job guys!


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

You guy's are holding some of the best smoking fish in the area !! And good Gumbo stock!!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Black Drum any good to eat??? Caught em but look like the freshwater drum with stripes.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

nice fish, I love the fight of black drums. great job guys


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------

